# Have both the Epson 8350 and Panasonic PI-AE4000 on trial. Warranty/Service question.



## Petermgr (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

I have been trying the Epson 8350 for the past couple of weeks. Today I picked up the PT-AE4000 for testing. Aside from quality, function, etc, I am also looking at "service after the purchase". The Epson comes with a two year warranty and the Panasonic with a one year warranty. I am in Canada, so I don't know if the support experience would be different between the USA and Canada. 

Although I received the extra bulb in the Panasonic purchase, I'm wondering if there is any significant value loss with the one year warranty over the Epson's two year warranty?

Any advice or feedback would be appreciated.

Peter


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I remember reading that the Panasonics have a mail in rebate that can potentially add another year to your warranty depending on usage......

From Projector Central's review

Warranty. The warranty is more limited that many in the home theater market. The purchase price includes parts and labor service for one year or 2000 hours of use, whichever comes first. By filing a claim form similar to a mail-in rebate, Panasonic will extend it to two years or 2000 hours, whichever comes first. The 2000 hour limit is not typical in the industry, and is something to be aware of if you plan on using your projector for many hours a day. If you run your projector for 5.5 hours per day, 7 days per week, you will hit the 2000 hour limit in 12 months. In this case the extension secured by filing the claim form does you no good. On the other hand, if you don't spend more than 2.7 hours a day, seven days a week, watching your projector, you get the full two years of warranty. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think you would be pleased with either projector as far as performance is concerned. I generally think as well as know from past experience that if you dont have problems within the first few months then your likely never going to have a failure until well after the warranty expires.
By the way i own the AE4000 and love it.


----------

